# Spun, washed, ready for a project



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

I purchased this Lincoln longwool/ alpaca roving blend in Rhinebeck. I was hesitant when buying because most Lincoln longwool I've come in contact with seemed a bit scratchy. This is not scratchy. I got 690 yard from 8oz. Don't know if I'll start a project or put more roving on Sweet William.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

It sounds lovely. By chance do you have any before and after pictures, we want to drool over the fiber and yarn.

Sweet William is that the name of your wheel? What kind is it? ????????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Shucks, I was hoping for pictures to ooh and aah over!

Enjoy your new yarn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Me to, pictures. We will understand if you can't. Sounds wonderful


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Sounds great and you got a lot of yardage. Nice.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Oops! Forgot the picture.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is pretty the spinning is wonderful. I'll say it. ooh and aah. The colors are very pretty, I could see a nice pr mittens.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh how yummy..I love Alpaca it is ever so soft .... you ll enjoy working with it


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous yarn. I used to raise both Lincoln sheep and alpacas,lol. My Lincoln was never scratchy either but I have felt some that was very scratchy.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty yarn and looks so soft.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I actually moaned in pleasure when I saw the picture! Soooo pretty!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Ooh, so heathery!!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> Ooh, so heathery!!!!


That is the perfect word for it-heathery-just beautiful!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Silverpeep said:


> Oops! Forgot the picture.


On the count of 3, 1,2,3.....ohhhhh, ahhhhhh pretty!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

like warm clouds on a summer morn...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Oh, and it has a nice halo, too. Very pretty.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

OOOH! Loving that. Will be looking forward to seeing what you make from it.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I love your colors and it looks soft. I'd enjoy knitting with that. Aloha... Bev


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

